

Show HN: My new project - designer resumes to help job seekers stand out  - dcaldwell
http://loftresumes.com

======
rikramer
Awesome looking site.

My two cents on the concept: As someone who has reviewed many resumes these
stylized versions would certainly stand out but I'm afraid it wouldn't be in a
positive way. I admit this is unfortunate, but I equate it to someone showing
up to the office in a great eye-catching outfit that is not typical of office-
wear. It shows a lack of understanding for 'how things are done' Now keep in
mind I work in Banking/Cap Markets...I imagine that these resumes will be much
more successful at more creative employers (start-ups, advertising, etc.).

Price seems very high. at $99 +$10 an applicant is actually going to be
incentivized to apply to less employers. A lot of people (myself included)
have stories about getting an awesome job that they almost didn't apply to.
When the cost per submission is prohibitively expensive, it may do an
applicant more harm than good.

Again, just my own personal constructive feedback. You guys clearly have an
incredible knack for design. best of luck.

~~~
dcaldwell
Thanks for the constructive feedback.You're right, these resumes won't be
right for certain industries, for instance banking. We're OK with it not being
for everybody as long as we can find a big enough niche.

Regarding the pricing, we charge $99 for the initial design. However, if the
customer wants any additional versions they are $5/version not $10. Obviously
if someone is creating a new version of their resume for 100 different
positions, it wouldn't be financially feasible for them. However, if they are
targeting $5 companies, I don't think spending $20 extra is a huge hurdle to
overcome, particularly if you think of the resume as an investment. If it can
give you a better chance of getting noticed, it can be the difference of
making an $9/hour at Starbucks or $60,000/year in an ad agency. Just my
thoughts, but I do appreciate your feedback.

------
polyfractal
Some of these resume templates are really sexy, good work. :)

~~~
dcaldwell
Thanks. I'd love to know if you have any favorites.

